# Preventive visit with E/M



## nc_coder (Aug 9, 2012)

I have attached a copy of an office note in which the physician marked a preventive care visit and a level 3 E/M.  Based on the note, I don't believe the separate E/M is supported.  I would like to get other opinions.
Thank you.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Aug 9, 2012)

based on the medication changes it looks like an E/M could be separately billable but the exam and CC are difficult to read and understand what he actually did. There isn't a formal legible report for this visit? Only handwritten?


----------



## nc_coder (Aug 9, 2012)

jeremym@pimaheart.com said:


> based on the medication changes it looks like an E/M could be separately billable but the exam and CC are difficult to read and understand what he actually did. There isn't a formal legible report for this visit? Only handwritten?




Unfortunately, this is what our progress reports look like.  Every once in a while they will dictate something, but the majority of our notes are like this.  
Thank you for the input on the billable service.  I was mixed on my opinion.  I'm still not quite sure I would agree with a level 3 though.


----------

